# Regular Season Game 22: Houston Rockets @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(11-10)/(7-13)*

When/Where:
*Monday, December 10, 7:00 p.m. ET*
*Wachovia Center* 














































*Francis / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Miller / Green / Iguodala / Evans / Dalembert*


*Preview

Before leaving Houston for a three-game road trip, Tracy McGrady was listing off the number of reasons why he enjoys playing on the road.

He had a few reasons that stood out over the others.

"I don't have to worry about screaming kids and I don't have worry about tickets," McGrady said. "There's a lot that goes on at home that doesn't take place on the road. I don't have as many distractions on the road as I do at home."

He plays pretty well without all those distractions.

McGrady will head into Monday night's game against the Philadelphia 76ers as the NBA's leading scorer when he plays away from home.

Before Sunday's action, the Rockets' seven-time All-Star was averaging a league-best 29.7 points per game on the road. He has, in fact, surpassed the 40-point barrier three times this seaon -- all when he isn't playing inside Toyota Center.

Why has the Rockets' leading scorer done so much outside of Houston city limits?

Besides not having to deal with any distractions, McGrady said he simply thrives playing in opposing arenas.

"I love (playing in opposing buildings)," McGrady said. "I love it. There's nothing greater than being on the road, the crowd is into it with a lot of energy in the building and you shutting them up with a big shot. There's nothing greater than that."

McGrady has been doing that all season.

During a 47-point performance against the Utah Jazz earlier in the season, McGrady routinely hit clutch shots down the stretch that held off a late rally. He playfully silenced the crowd after one shot, extending his index finger over his lips as he looked into the stands.

What was with that move?

"The fans were heckling the heck out of me," McGrady said. "I was just having a little fun with them. I wanted to quiet them down."

He's been just as good in other arenas.

Beyond that performance, McGrady has only failed to reach the 20-point mark in three of Houston's 12 road games. He has even registered six of his seven 30-point performances away from home.

He has simply thrived on the road.

"I don't know if it's more fun playing on the road because you feed off your home crowd too," McGrady said. "You definitely get a rush when you hit a big shot on your home court and the crowd is going crazy. But shut the crowd up on an opposing court? I love that."


Sixers Update: The Sixers are one of only four teams to begin every game this season with the exact same starting lineup. Unfortunately, that hasn't done much for Philly in the win column. The Sixers are once again near the bottom of the Atlantic Division, holding a mere one-game lead over the last-place New York Knicks.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We need to win this one, otherwise we will have another bad losing streak.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, but there is no light at the end of this tunnel. We will lose this game, and the next. Prob won't make the playoffs this year. Quite pathetic.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Please for my sanity's sake feed Yao the ball more.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

we'll find a way to lose this game, one way or another. never underestimate the heart of a champion


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let me know who wins. Boycotting the team until we win 4 in a row.:azdaja:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

So there's people giving up already. Where were you guys two seasons ago? The 05-06 season was worse than this one.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> So there's people giving up already. Where were you guys two seasons ago? The 05-06 season was worse than this one.


I dont think this is anything like the 04/05 season. We have the pieces, we are just not using the right game plan. Our defense is terrible, and our shooting as well. When you watch the games, you can see it in Yao's and Tmac's eyes that they are losing faith in this coaching staff, and offense. 

Will we turn around? Who knows. But we don't have time to figure this stuff out, nor see which rosters look right. Because in the end, it matters where we get placed for the playoffs. And anything less then 4th place is going to kill us and set us up for another first round exit. 

At this rate, it is even if we make the post season. Rick has really got to get this team on the right track, and use some of JVG's game plans. We cant rely on any "possible trades" like we did in 04/05 because we dont know what can be done. As of now this is our team and it needs to be fixed.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> So there's people giving up already. Where were you guys two seasons ago? The 05-06 season was worse than this one.


Not giving up. I need a break because that Toronto game disgusted me so much. Just keeping the stress level down and trying something different to break this inconsistency.

Just think, if we win 4 in a row and I start watching again and we loose then you guys will want me to continue not watching.:biggrin:

I'll still catch the box scores and read the game threads.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I dont think this is anything like the 04/05 season. We have the pieces, we are just not using the right game plan. Our defense is terrible, and our shooting as well. When you watch the games, you can see it in Yao's and Tmac's eyes that they are losing faith in this coaching staff, and offense.
> 
> Will we turn around? Who knows. But we don't have time to figure this stuff out, nor see which rosters look right. Because in the end, it matters where we get placed for the playoffs. And anything less then 4th place is going to kill us and set us up for another first round exit.
> 
> At this rate, it is even if we make the post season. Rick has really got to get this team on the right track, and use some of JVG's game plans. We cant rely on any "possible trades" like we did in 04/05 because we dont know what can be done. As of now this is our team and it needs to be fixed.


:biggrin:

I was talking about the year after that one, the year we didn't make the playoffs. We didn't lose hope on that team till well past the all-star break, even though we were below .500

And now, it seems like some guys want the Rockets to lose, just so they can be right.



I don't know, maybe I'm just overreacting. :S


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Not giving up. I need a break because that Toronto game disgusted me so much. Just keeping the stress level down and trying something different to break this inconsistency.
> 
> Just think, if we win 4 in a row and I start watching again and we loose then you guys will want me to continue not watching.:biggrin:
> 
> I'll still catch the box scores and read the game threads.


I've watched only 4 games this season (all losses). Not watching the team does help you. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is to stay >.500

Well I luckly missed the last game but I will watch this one.

Heres to a win.

NOTE: we are only 2 games behind 4th. & 6.5 games from 1st.

It isnt time to throw the season away yet.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Expired.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NOTE: you have to be quick on mms links they expire pretty quickly


Hope the rotaion looks something like this today

Yao/Scola
Hayes/Scola/Battier
Battier/Wells
McGrady/Wells/Head
Francis/James


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am starting to understand what Adelman was saying about Stevie's defence...........


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

wow if we lose to the 76ers


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WHats with all the turnovers??


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well not happy with our start...........

I dont know why I do this to myself.

Yao has only had 2 shots so far...........

TMAC is doing his thing though.........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Landry already..............

No Deke aswell..................

Maybe Adelman doesnt think Deke can fit his system.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What happenned to Chuck Hayes & rebounding.

In per last season he was like top 10 (I think.......)

Now I doubt hes in the top 30...........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our defense this year is simply a Joke


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

For those of you who live in Houston, are people in the crowd already chanting "Fire Adelman?" If not, how long do you think it'll be before that chant becomes routine.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing tmac and his damn pull up 3's


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

these rockets are just so painful to watch


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

56-42.............................

Dang..............................

Dont believe that.................

Yao needs to learn to catch again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

un****ing believable


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, if no one is gonna start this, FIRE ADELMAN! FIRE ADELMAN! FIRE ADELMAN!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

12 TOs R to 5 TOs S

Sixers shooting 53.3% FG


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont see Luther as a PG.

James & Francis should share that PG position.

Luther or Shane needs to be on for the whole 48 mins so we have one spot up shooter on at all times so as to spread the floor.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

rockets are done for the season?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is it just me or is Bill Worrell really reaching for something good to say when he proclaims: "That's four points in a row for the Rockets."

Wow! Let's break out the tequila and have a party.

quoted by Fran


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

COmeon Yao good start


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Seriously, Adelman needs to go. He's taken a 50+ win team to a bottom feeder.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

20 points.................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW this game is over...............

Whoever Stevie is guarding scores on him.............

Green now Miller............


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Philly wins by 50. So the coaching change = 100 point swing


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

22 points.......


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What hurts the most, is that you see it in the teams eyes. They have lost all respect for our "offense" and they just are not trying anymore.

When they don't try on offense, they don't try on defense.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Please put on 

Deke Yao Wells McGrady James


That turnover was embarrassing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am embarrassed to be a rockets fan.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

You're right LT, they're really not trying. I hope Philly wins by at least 50, so the management can take a hard look at what the team has become.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sixers on a 35-9 run

Tmac pussing out for the night, and probably going to miss a few games


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my. 75-48. We're getting killed.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well TMAC has called it a night..............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW how much did we beat them by last season?????????


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

"It's On Me" never scored again after a 5-for-6 first quarter and now has taken himself out of the game with a turned ankle.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> WOW how much did we beat them by last season?????????


50. That wasn't a typo.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> WOW how much did we beat them by last season?????????


50 and it looks like they are going to do this to us


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

There's still time to win. Let's just hope 70% of our shots goes in.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> There's still time to win. Let's just hope 70% of our shots goes in.


lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe I am still watching this game..........................


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

There is no discipline on the team. God this is so embarrassing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we gave them zero respect and they muredered us, this is a total embarrassment, no team that gets beaten this badly by philly deserves to make the playoffs or deserves to be in the nba for that matter


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Adelman needs to become stricter. This is a godawful performance with T-mac excusing himself cause he rolled his ankle and nobody feeding the ball to Yao. Just Pitiful


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

This team doesn't deserve to be using those jerseys.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have no idea what Snyder is doing..............

He isnt going to get anymore game time if he keeps playing like this........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> This team doesn't deserve to be using those jerseys.


This is what Fran said regarding this..

"Seems a certain No. 34 is on the phone line and wants to know who in the hell gave this collection of lifeless nonprofessionals permission to wear the uniform of champions?

Lipstick on a pig."


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Scola
Wells
Battier
Head
James

I wanna see Wells Battier Head & James play side by side and compete for minutes.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow 13 points. I hope its still not too late to comeback.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It sickens me to see the disparity between the regular starters and the bench guys.

The bench guys are hustling, playing defense, and trying to make this loss respectable.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW back to 13 points................

Without Yao or TMAC..................


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> It sickens me to see the disparity between the regular starters and the bench guys.
> 
> The bench guys are hustling, playing defense, and trying to make this loss respectable.


A few games back it was the other way around. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great dunk by Kirk


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its too late now.........

But that was a pretty impressive effort.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am going to give our bench credit. That made this loss respectable, and they played their hearts out.

Tmac ****ing quit. You saw it in him. This team has no leadership whatsoever. Mr "Its on me" just quit on it team when we needed his "leadership" the most


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao/Hayes/Scola
Scola/Battier/Hayes
Wells/Head
McGrady/Head
Alston/James


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That was embarrassing.

But that offense when the bench players came on was fluid I want to see more of that.

Either TMAC or Yao post up way too much.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

screw the current starting 5, start the bench and why has luther's playing time been so limited this season, for a team that cant hit 3s this guy gets some PT and nails 4-8 from downtown (with no one like yao or t-mac attracting double teams!!!)when guys like batman, rafer and t-mac couldnt hit water if they were on a boat. take away luther and we're 1-11 from downtown in this game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets 2nd unit - 60 points
Starters - 28 points

And this was starters playing into the 3rd quarter!

Un-freaking believable


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I remember in the late 90's when the Knicks starters were under performing. JVG benched *ALL 5 starters* at the same time. It made huge news on ESPN.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I remember in the late 90's when the Knicks starters were under performing. JVG benched *ALL 5 starters* at the same time. It made huge news on ESPN.


Does Adelman have the balls to do that?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Good Job by the bench today. I think Rick should seriously consider a new starting 5. I really liked Luis' hustle out there too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Does Adelman have the balls to do that?


I dont know, but Adelman does not have control of this team. It is clear that the guys just dont have the will to win. 

JVG would never let this **** fly. He actually wouldn't have let such a situation turn into this. With Rick, I have a bad feeling he has lost this team, and really don't know what we are going to do.

I really wonder what the fans are going to be like when they return.

Damn, we were down by 31 points to the 76ers. A 7 win team in rebuilding mode.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If Adelman benched the starting 5 it wouldnt be that big a deal after this game.

Everyone knows he would be just trying to make a point.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

so... do you guys like OJ, Rose, Beasley, Gordon or someone else better come draft day?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Why are you guys falling off the bandwagon already? It's been 22 games guys. There are 60 more. 

Two games ago, you all were like "YEAH! We killed the Nets tonight! Yao with 25/11! WOO!" Two games later, you guys are talking about draft day, and how we should bench the starters and tank the season?

I am all for dissing on the Rockets, but can you guys wait until our losses exceed our wins by at least 10? (Like, 22-32 or something?)

So we lose two games. Don't be a "fair-weather" Rockets fan, where if the going is good, you love the Rockets, and if we lose, Rockets are a team that can go to ****.

Please, fellas, the Rockets WILL get through this slump. In fact, I predict that once we get Rafer Alston back, we will be winning a lot more games than we lose.

Never, in watching the Rockets, have I missed anyone more than I miss Rafer Alston. It all seems like this slump began when Alston didnt play in TOR 2 games ago.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Please, fellas, the Rockets WILL get through this slump. In fact, I predict that once we get Rafer Alston back, we will be winning a lot more games than we lose.
> 
> Never, in watching the Rockets, have I missed anyone more than I miss Rafer Alston. It all seems like this slump began when Alston didnt play in TOR 2 games ago.


I think the slump started well before that, right after our 6-1 start. We might have won some games, but we haven't been playing like we should.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Why are you guys falling off the bandwagon already? It's been 22 games guys. There are 60 more.
> 
> *Two games ago, you all were like "YEAH! We killed the Nets tonight! Yao with 25/11! WOO!" Two games later, you guys are talking about draft day, and how we should bench the starters and tank the season?*
> 
> ...


Well, that's the problem. If we only get one "WOO!!!" game for every two "draft talk" games, then we WILL be talking about the draft come June.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Well, that's the problem. If we only get one "WOO!!!" game for every two "draft talk" games, then we WILL be talking about the draft come June.


When have we gotten one postive for every two negatives? We would be about 7-14 if it was like that. 

My point is, it isn't too late for the Rockets to turn this around. I hate using this excuse, but it is still true: The Rockets aren't 100% used to Coach A's offense yet.

Many of you are screaming for JVG to come back. What happens if we go 22-21, or 22-22? You want Adelman back?

You want to blame someone, blame the players. With the level of talent they have, they shouldn't look like logs out there. T-Mac is not acting like the playmaker he is (like at the start of the season).

Again, I'm not saying if you diss the Rox, then you should GTFO. I am just saying, give it more time to progress. If we go 11-20, that's the point where I would be worried.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> When have we gotten one postive for every two negatives? We would be about 7-14 if it was like that.
> 
> My point is, it isn't too late for the Rockets to turn this around. I hate using this excuse, but it is still true: The Rockets aren't 100% used to Coach A's offense yet.
> 
> ...


The only reason we're not 7-14 is because we started 6-1. But it's obvious that the 6-1 was a mirage. After that we went 5-10. That IS one win for every two losses. The scary thing is, we're no better than that record.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, we could argue this, but it basically boils down to one statement: The Rockets step it up now, easy later.

But if we dont, then we could be looking at pick #13-14, with the way things are going.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Adelman's comments:



> "They were quicker in every phase," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "We didn't have any energy. We'll look at it and evaluate it. Everybody has to evaluate how they can do better."


:|


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Well, we could argue this, but it basically boils down to one statement: The Rockets step it up now, easy later.
> 
> But if we dont, then we could be looking at pick #13-14, with the way things are going.


It's a pity that all the talent will be gone by then... I think we have to step it up a notch or two and try to get the #2 pick (#5 at WORST)! I have tremendous belief that this Houston Rockets team won't let us down in getting OJ MAYO or DERRICK ROSE!!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> When have we gotten one postive for every two negatives? We would be about 7-14 if it was like that.
> 
> My point is, it isn't too late for the Rockets to turn this around. I hate using this excuse, but it is still true: The Rockets aren't 100% used to Coach A's offense yet.
> 
> ...


The looks on these players faces have shown that they have lost all faith. Tmac up and quit, the guys are playing absolutly no defense. The Rockets as a team are looking the worst in all 20 years of watching them religiously. 

Its really sad seeing this team play and see their looks on their faces. And I remember watching the Rockets from the late 80's, and I have never seen anything like this...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i won't say we are giving on the rockets more like just sick, very sick on watching them play. we had our hopes raised so high at the begining and losing like this is like falling off a 10 story building and flat on our faces, very hard to swallow. if we gave up on this team then we won't be watching and posting msg's about it, its more like we are crying for help and help hasn't come yet its just hard for everyone to get up after the big fall of course i believe we can turn this around but right now we don't see the light in this dark tunnel


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Well, that's the problem. If we only get one "WOO!!!" game for every two "draft talk" games, then we WILL be talking about the draft come June.


The Nets game didn't deserve a "WOO!" either. And Yao's 25/11 was mediocre for him. He played a ton of minutes. New Jersey has been a treat for him the past couple of years. He should have dropped 35+ playing that many minutes with that level of doubling.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's official

Steve Francis in the starting line up - 0-2

DAMNNIT.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

So, what did I miss? Kidding!!!

Not falling off the bandwagon. Just letting someone else drive while I take a nap. If we are in a win now mode then it is time to make some deals and get some players that will fit Adleman's system.

This means giving up some first rounders if necessary. It's time to make a run a Jason Kidd and or maybe a slashing shooter.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I say it's time to give Brooks, Landry and the other guys a good chance.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I say it's time to give Brooks, Landry and the other guys a good chance.


I would agree if it were later in the season and we were out of the playoff race. There is still time to right the ship.


----------

